# 2011 Cannondale Trail SL 3, Jet Black NEU



## Drobs (3. März 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180633028892&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## saturno (3. März 2011)

na, dann mal viel erfolg. neupreis 749,-- ohne rabatt, sollte beim händler um die 675,-- zu bekommen sein. deins 655+50 eruo versand, da wirds schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drobs (8. März 2011)

So, dann will ich mal nicht so sein...das Bike gibts ab jetzt sofort hier im Forum für glatte 600 incl Versand...ist das was? Also zuschlagen, das Bike muss weg, ein Fully steht jetzt in der Garage, daher auch der Verkauf...


----------

